# synthetic oil on Nissan engines



## b12sr20de (May 31, 2002)

hi guys,

what is trhe best oil for nissan engines.? GA, SR, VQ,E etc...
some say mineral oil is better...some say synth is better..
some say snyth causes leaks and sludges etc ....

weve used synth ever since on our b14 ga until ryt now its 138k kilometers and runs fine...
i wann hear ur opinion...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

b12sr20de said:


> hi guys,
> 
> what is trhe best oil for nissan engines.? GA, SR, VQ,E etc...
> some say mineral oil is better...some say synth is better..
> ...


i use nothing but Mobil-1 5w30, although if you wanted to go synthetic, u might want to get a higher weight oil (may 10w30 or so) since you have a much higher mileage engine. i havent had any leak problems or sludge through 3 past oil changes (only 6000 miles on the car, and dealership replaced oil by accident once lol)


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Ga16i with 143,000 miles, and I use Mobil 1 Synthetic 10w-30.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

QR25 with 15k miles and running strong on AMSOIL 5w30.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*Mobil 1 5w30*

My GA16DE has been feed a steady diet of Mobil 1 5w30 for the past 10 years, 138k miles so far and doing just fine. Bottom line if you plan on keeping your nissan for a long time Mobil 1 is the way to go, best oil money can buy imo...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nothing but mobil 1 in the old GA, nothing but mobil 1 in the SR.

I put Castrol GTX in the max b/c my mom doesn't wanna pay for the mobil 1.


----------



## b12sr20de (May 31, 2002)

hmm...looks like synthetic is the way to go and mobil 1 is sti8ll the no 1... :thumbup: so it looks like u just have to use the right weight of oil right? 

so what should i use on a tropical country like the philippines? 10w-30?
thanks!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I use 10w30 here in Florida. I believe 10w30 is better in higher temps.

Mobil 1: the official lubricant of NASCAR


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

So im getting a free oil change from the dealer should i get regular Castro or Syntheticblend? because i know i shouldnt go full synthetic just yet. 3k miles


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

707Spec-V said:


> So im getting a free oil change from the dealer should i get regular Castro or Syntheticblend? because i know i shouldnt go full synthetic just yet. 3k miles


I just went over 50k on my 01 Sentra SE and use Mobil-1 Fully Synthetic 5W-30. Here is my tip if you want to save money. Buy a 5 quart jug. It should only run you about 20-25 bucks. Change the oil yourself! Why pay someone to change your oil? Its easy to do and will only take you about 15-20 min max. If you have an aftermarket intake, you may not neet to replace your air filter but 2x per year. That may save you money as well. Go Mobil-1 and change your oil yourself.

toMmy fiZo


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

tommyfizo said:


> I just went over 50k on my 01 Sentra SE and use Mobil-1 Fully Synthetic 5W-30. Here is my tip if you want to save money. Buy a 5 quart jug. It should only run you about 20-25 bucks. Change the oil yourself! Why pay someone to change your oil? Its easy to do and will only take you about 15-20 min max. If you have an aftermarket intake, you may not neet to replace your air filter but 2x per year. That may save you money as well. Go Mobil-1 and change your oil yourself.
> 
> toMmy fiZo


I do change my own oil, i just changed it on my Nissan Hardbody but this is free from the dealer so i was wondering if i should get sythetic blend or regular oil...... because its *FREE*


----------

